# 0 offset (0 ET) on Mk1 rabbit GTI



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

I will be putting on a Kamei body kit, which extends the fender flares about an Inch (for 2" overall wider on the stance car).
Will a 0 offset work, or will it still stick out? The VWvortex Offset chart shows that there is a 1.37" difference from the standard 35ET that most wheels for the MK1 use. I dont mind the rim "peeking out" past the flares just a teeny bit, as the tires I will use will be low pro narrower ones. I just dont want these things hangin out over an inch past the flares, like some vato lowrider look (sorry if offended, just need to paint a picture here).
Anyone have any experience with this offset and early mk1 vw's?
thanks


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 0 offset (0 ET) on Mk1 rabbit GTI (ds1919)*

it depends on the width of the wheels.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: 0 offset (JDriver1.8t)*

oh yeah, I forgot to mention that. They are 15x7 with ET0


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 0 offset (ds1919)*

I have zero experiene with MK1s, so I can't really help too much.
Have you tried just using an offset calculator to see how far they will stick out compared to stock? That should give you a good base point.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: 0 offset (JDriver1.8t)*

yeah I used the one on the tire&wheel tech forum. 
Standard MK1 ET is around 32-40 for a 15x7. The 0-ET is gonna stick out more by almost 1 1/2", which I think is gonna work fine. Fitment is pretty close to MKII, and so using the chart and experience with my 89 Jetta, I am pretty sure that they will look good with the Kamei Kit (cant wait to put it on).


----------

